# 2002 Altima 5 speed needs gear oil



## john11103 (Jul 2, 2012)

How do I find the speed sensor that's supposed to be removed to add gear oil to this 5 speed tranny?
I have a book ,cut can't seem to locate the unit.

What part of the tranny is it located on?

Thanks for any help you can give. 

The car can't be used until I get som oil into the transmission.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The filler plug is located on the front side of the tranny, about half way down; it has nothing to do with the speed sensor.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no kidding. even if you added it from there, im pretty sure it would be overfilled...

whats up rogoman!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Asleep said:


> whats up rogoman!


Not much ASLEEP, just trying to keep the folks honest and flaming to a minimum. Killing the Spammers is a job in itself.


----------

